# A word of thanks to two Daves



## centaursailing (Feb 27, 2012)

There's been a lot of very positive talk about the newly developed Vesuvius and after fitting Eric's digital thermometer to my Isomac Tea, the prospect of a double boiler machine with both boilers having accurate temperature control, the Vesuvius became a real attraction, not to mention the prospect of not having to perform any more cooling flushes! At first I didn't understand the benefits of pressure profiling but the more I read, the more interested I became.

DavecUK

Looking to upgrade my grinder and seeing that the Eureka Zenith 65E had a forum deal going (organised by DavecUK), I called Claudette at Bella Barista and as always I was impressed with the time and attention she gave me telling me about the 65E and it's competitors. She told me about DavecUK's review of the 65E and that another Dave (dfk41) had just taken delivery of one and because he lives near me, he might be willing to show me the grinder (because Wellingborough is a very long way from Washington). DavecUK's review confirmed all, and more, that Claudette had told me so I resolved to contact dfk41.

dfk41

I contacted Dave and he very kindly invited me over to his house to see his new grinder in action. The result was another call to Bella Barista to place my order and I've been really pleased with my new grinder, I really appreciate the 'on-demand' facility.

DavecUK

After reading 2 reviews from http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/vesuvi...e-machine.html using (1) the 'Click Here! - Closer Look Review' link (review by Davecuk) and (2) the 'Home Barista Review' link beneath it, I became very interested in a Vesuvius. Following a few exchanges of messages with DavecUK, in which he took the trouble to type a lot of really useful information, I was pretty much sold on the Vesuvius but, £2,995 is a lot of money to pay for something not seen and Wellingborough is still a very long way to go and see it!

dfk41

Noticing from the forums that Dave had recently bought a Vesuvius and was inviting folk over to take part in a taste comparison between the GS/3 and the Vesuvius, I made contact and wasn't disappointed and last night revisted Dave at his home. I thought the Vesuvius was really good looking from the photos I'd seen but seeing it for real was even more impressive. Dave demonstrated the machine, explaining things as he went but I wasn't really prepared for what was to come. After explaining a bit he showed me how to work with pressure profiles and then produced 2 separate shots each from a different pressure profile. Those who know Dave may smile when I say that the second profile was set to mimick a lever machine. The first shot was nice and a bit of a surprise because I've always been a latte drinker, not really enjoying espresso, until that moment it seems! The second shot was even better, it had a sweetness I've only ever heard about and never experienced. No question remained, I was going to place my order with Claudette a.s.a.p. (this morning) and then I realised I hadn't experienced my favourite coffee, a latte! Needless to say, the milk was steamed to a lovely microfoam resulting in another excellent drink. There was only one problem ... I only ever drink decaff (Rave sparkling water blend) but forgot to bring some beans with me, the result was a caffeine high and not such a good night's sleep but ... oh ... it was so worth it!

To conclude what was planned to be a much shorter post, A BIG THANK YOU to the two Daves for taking the time and trouble to help me, it is very much appreciated


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Rod, what a brilliant post - I'm glad it became longer than you intended, you painted an easy to imagine and informative picture. It will be a dreadful read for anyone who is helplessly caught in the vice of upgraditis.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Rod, you make the whole thing easy! Thanks for your words!


----------



## 2971 (May 7, 2012)

How very nice, restores one's faith in humanity...


----------



## Hoffmonkey (Apr 28, 2014)

Can't beat some man hugs. Well done Dave's you both sound like top chaps!

From another Dave


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

I thought I would give this a shameless bump Dave (DFK) has always been willing to help members out, whether it be collecting an item taking delivery, demoing kit etc....I am sure many people including me appreciate his contribution.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

What's funny is that those who don't know Dave Kidd, think he is a bit brash and has too much stuff, but let me say this, there are very few people willing to help out like Dave does, he will happily give up his time, or arrange a courier, or invite you round to try gear out and have a coffee, but above all he is a genuinely nice man, the forum thrives on the debate and kindness of the populous, long may you debate and keep up the lovely things you do for others dave


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Hoffmonkey said:


> Well done Dave's you both sound like top chaps!
> 
> From another Dave










well done Daves









Great to see members helping other members out.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Props to Mr Kidd for being such a gracious host. Tsk did the same for me when I was weighing up my new machine , first hand experience of expensive kit before your buy is invaluable

Rod enjoy your new machine when it comes


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> What's funny is that those don't know Dave Kidd, think he is a bit brash and has too much stuff, but let me say this, there are very few people willing to help out like Dave does, he will happily give up his time, or arrange a courier, or invite you round to try gear out and have a coffee, but above all he is a genuinely nice man, the forum thrives on the debate and kindness of the populous, long may you debate and keep up the lovely things you do for others dave


I've heard that (in real life) he's a very nice chap


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Jeebsy, don't believe all you hear, or read.......LOL


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

What is it with people called Dave!

DaveC has spend endless hours creating the fantastic user guide for the Vesuvius not to mention all of the hard work that went into making the machine a reality in the first place. Dave 'Coffeechap' Hyde has helped me out on numerous occasions whether it be tips and tricks, sourcing kit, organising forums days or just a general chat on the phone. I'll have to take Coffeechap's word on DFK, he seems like a troublemaker to me










One of these threads comes up every now and then and it reminds me of what a great place this is and how many great people there are on here some of them are not even called Dave!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)




----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

I'd like to add my thoughts of gratitude to both Dave's.

They have both helped me along in my coffee journey in their advice and time.

When I was having trouble in the past they have both gone above and beyond to help me.

Thanks guys!


----------

